# Geoffbuilt Shays...



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

I was sitting around admiring my old Geoffbuilt Shay when I got to thinking. I wonder how many Geoffbuilt Shays are still out there. 
Geoff Coldrick built quite a few. Some with nice wood cabs, like mine--even a backwoods version which was quite stunning. 

If you have one, how about a picture or two of yours. Here is a picture, and a video of mine, with a remote control Weltyk Whistle...


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Tom, 
Wish I could show you pics of mine. I made a mistake and sold it when A-craft announced their fixed cylinder Shay figuring its value would be nil. How silly, but I know where it is and have told the owner I want it back when he's ready to sell. How about it Ken? 
Best, 
Tom (Steamtom 3)


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Tom - a well-built hand-made model will always have more intrinsic value than any mass-produced version. Please have those words tattooed back-to-font on your forehead so you'll see them every time you look in a mirror. 

BTW, is that the Graham engine that Geoff used in that loco? 

Best 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Suporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration fund


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Tac,

Geoff used an oscillator, that was strong as an ox. I retrofitted the Graham. It is not as strong as the original oscillator, but it does look better.

Here is an, albeit dark, video of it running with a few other Shays at Diamondhead. Not much light in the wee hours at DH.


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Tom,

As I remember the Shay-up was held at 6:30 *PM* last year. That may be the "wee hours" for someone with sleep deprivation! Next year get some rest and open up the aperature of your lens so the pictures will be lighter *OR* I can bring the 3 million candlepower light from Harbor Freight.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruce,

Do you still have Weltyk's old Geoffbuilt? 


p.s. 6:30 p.m. is the *wee hours*, Mississippi time.


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Tom,

Yes, I still have the Shay "kit" and am getting closer to completing the upgrades after I just finish several other higher priority projects.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I used his shays for inspiration when I made mine about 15 years ago. Mike Chaney made the two oscillator motors, I like their action!


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Jim Montgomery has one


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Tom Bowdler on 28 Sep 2010 05:43 PM 
Hi Tom, 
Wish I could show you pics of mine. I made a mistake and sold it when A-craft announced their fixed cylinder Shay figuring its value would be nil. How silly, but I know where it is and have told the owner I want it back when he's ready to sell. How about it Ken? 
Best, 
Tom (Steamtom 3) 

Tom, I'm having lunch with Ken tomorrow, I'll remind him.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

This one was at DH in 2008. Anybody know whose it is.


----------



## Tenn Steam (Jan 3, 2008)

Tom 
I believe that one is mine. Norm made the reversing valve hook up with a bar before I bought it. 
Bob


----------



## Carl in Tx (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey Tom, 
I've still got my Geofbuilt backwoods shay. I'll take a few photos and post when I get a chance to steam again. I believe that Geoff used Mike Chaney ossilators in his shays. I've owned 2 and sold one years ago...wish I had it back now! :_) 
To me, they have a bit of charm that modern production engines sometimes lack. 
Carl Malone


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Leroy Patterson has a great example of an old Geoffbuilt Backwoods Shay, and he was running it at the MSSLS Ron Brown Memorial SteamUp yesterday...


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

While scanning my old videos I just came across this one. It was taken at Shay Days, in Harbor Springs, MI, in 2005. You can hear me blowing my Weltyk Whistle. Wooo! Wooo!


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

That is just plain beautiful! 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Leroy Patterson's old Geoffbuilt Backwoods Shay...


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Carl Malone, in what must have been a moment of weakness, parted with his Geoffbuilt Backwoods Shay, named Lola, and I was fortunate enough to snap it up. 
My granddaughter, named Lola, loves it.


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

Tom,
Here is my Geoffbuilt Backwoods Shay. It was my second Shay. My first was a Hyde Shay that I traded for an Aster WM Shay kit + money.


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Tom and Pat,
I did get my Geoffbuilt Shay back and run it with pleasure. I've always wanted a "backwoods" model; was asked by a potential purchaser about Carl's and told him to go for it. He apparently didn't and it found a good and appropriate home with Tom 1.
I don't need another steamer but yours is really nice Pat. Hint?
Have fun,
Tom 3


----------

